
I've gone plant based for a month. Here's my experience - vccafe
https://www.vccafe.com/2020/02/14/ive-gone-plant-based-for-a-month-heres-my-experience/
======
kaazhan
thank you, I just discovered honey was plant-based ;)

~~~
vccafe
whatever makes you happy man. You'll be glad to know that I also had salmon
once ;-)

